# Stromverbrauch Blue Eco 240/320 vs. AF DM Vario 20/30000



## teichern (16. Jan. 2019)

Hat jemand Erfahrungswerte was den tatsächlichen Stromverbrauch der Blue Ecos angeht, vielleicht im Vergleich zu anderen regelbaren Pumpen wie die AF DM/ O-Plus Vario?

Was den Preis angeht, liegen die Pumpen ja deutlich auseinander:

Aquaforte DM Vario 20000 ca. €160,- (30000 - €255,-)

Blue Eco 240 ca. €650,- (320 - €745,-)

Wenn ich mir die Herstellerangaben ansehe, ist die Werbung mit "bis zu 50% weniger Stromverbrauch“ schon etwas verwirrend, da die Blue Eco 240 mit 22.000l/h bei 240W und die DM Vario mit 20.000l/h bei 187W angegeben ist.

Mal abgesehen von den Qualitätsunterschieden beim Controller und diversen Programmen bei der Blue Eco, rechtfertigen die Herstellerangaben den Mehrpreis nicht wirklich. Die Blue Eco würde dann bei 20.000l/h ca. 218W und die Vario ca. 187W verbrauchen. Wo kommen dann die "bis zu 50% weniger Stromverbrauch“ her?


----------



## ThorstenC (16. Jan. 2019)

bis zu 
ist genauso konkret wie 
fast alle

 Beide Pumpe  sind nach Deinen Angaben Energievernichter mit ca. 10W / m3


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Jan. 2019)

teichern schrieb:


> Wo kommen dann die "bis zu 50% weniger Stromverbrauch“ her?


Wenn der Hersteller ein bisschen sucht, findet er bestimmt eine Pumpe die dann doch noch das doppelte verbraucht. 
Das andere genausoviel oder weniger verbrauchen braucht er ja nicht zu schreiben. 

Irgendwo hab ich mal gelesen "Ökostrom geeignet" . 
Als ob der Stecker in der Steckdose weiß, wo der Strom her kommt und sagt...."Ne du kommst aus dem AKW, dich will ich nicht."


----------



## teichern (17. Jan. 2019)

Was mich auch mal interessieren würde ist, ob es einen großen Unterschied macht, wenn man z.B. eine 30000er Pumpe nur auf 50% fährt, im Vergleich zu einer 15000er bei 100%, oder einer 20000er bei 75%?


----------



## Teich4You (17. Jan. 2019)

teichern schrieb:


> Was mich auch mal interessieren würde ist, ob es einen großen Unterschied macht, wenn man z.B. eine 30000er Pumpe nur auf 50% fährt, im Vergleich zu einer 15000er bei 100%, oder einer 20000er bei 75%?


Ja das macht einen Unterschied.
Eine größere Pumpe runter zu regeln wird meist mit einem geringeren Stromverbrauch belohnt.
Welche Auswirkungen das auf die Haltbarkeit und Langlebigkeit hat, kann ich nicht sagen.
Wann sich der höhere Einkaufspreis amortisiert ist ebenso eine Frage.
Immerhin muss die Pumpe dann schon eine Weile laufen, bevor sich das lohnt.

Gerade bei den DM Pumpen sind 2 Jahre schon eine lange Lebenszeit.
Kenne persönlich niemanden der eine hat, die älter ist.


----------



## ThorstenC (17. Jan. 2019)

Pumpen "regeln" - da gibt es ja verschiedenste Variationen....Phasenabschnitt, Frquenzumrichter....etc...

Da wäre es immer interessant, ob die heuntergeregelte elektrische Leistungsaufnahme auch proportional die Pumpleistung runterregelt.....
Nicht daß bei 80% elektrischer Leistung die Pumpe nur noch 40% Fördermenge liefert...als Beispiel...

Das hier
http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=23825

und eine versuchte Problemlösung, die vermutlich auch nicht dauerhaft funktioniert...
http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=23951&p=341892&hilit=blue+eco#p341892

dürfte doch Dir bekannt sein.

Dieses ist ein Problem, daß alle Pumpen bekommen können, die Nassläufer sind.
Das heißt, der Rotor wird vom Wasser umspült und es kann dort zu abrasiven Problemen kommen, auch wenn sie im "Klarwasser" laufen...
Feinstanteile und Kalk lagert sich immer gerne im Pumpeninneren ab...

Einer der Gründe, warum ich pers. bei einer Motorpumpe eher auf Trockenläufer setzen würde...wenn es was hochwertiges sein soll.
Also Dinge wie  BE oder die Oase wären bei mir raus....weil Nassläufer.

Billigere PumpenVarianten gibt es auch... die teilweise auch ein paar Jahre klaglos laufen und ggf. weniger Energie benötigen....
Für den Fall der Fälle sollte man immer eine Reservelösung parat haben.


----------



## teichern (17. Jan. 2019)

Danke Thorsten! Ich habe so ziemlich alle Beiträge zu diesen Pumpen durch.

Ich hatte insbesondere an alle regelbaren Pumpen mit Controller gedacht. Offensichtlich verbrauchen die Blue Eco im unteren Drehzahlbereich exponentiell weniger Strom als im oberen. Würde also Sinn machen eine größere Pumpe bei niedriger Drehzahl laufen zu lassen. Stellt sich die Frage ob die günstigen wie AF DM Vario, etc. das generell auch so darstellen.

Leider gibt es keine Tests oder Werte dazu, deshalb die Frage. Wäre mal interessant das genau zu untersuchen.


----------



## Mushi (17. Jan. 2019)

Auf kleiner Last sind die meisten Motoren effektiver. Kennt man auch vom Auto. 

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## teichern (17. Jan. 2019)

Mushi schrieb:


> Auf kleiner Last sind die meisten Motoren effektiver. Kennt man auch vom Auto.
> 
> Grüße,
> Frank



Wäre prima zu wissen bis/ab welcher Drehzahl die Pumpen am effektivsten laufen.


----------



## Mushi (17. Jan. 2019)

Im unteren Drehzahlenbereich. Den Rest kannst Du an Deiner Anlage selbst anschauen. Dazu kann es keine pauschale Antwort geben.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## teichern (17. Jan. 2019)

Hier ist übrigens eine Tabelle mit Testergebnissen der Blue Eco:

http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/forum/download/file.php?id=27434&mode=view

Demnach macht die Blue Eco 240 bei einer Höhe von 0,5m bei:


50W    12.100 l
100W  14.720 l
150W  17.600 l
200W  19.300 l
265W  20.320 l (max.)
Das sind ja mal interessante Werte, ich suche noch nach Vergleichswerten für die Varios.


----------



## Mushi (17. Jan. 2019)

Ja,wie gesagt, je weniger Umdrehung desto effizienter. Wenn jemand 50.000 l/h bewegen will, wird er sich wohl trotzdem keine vier Blue Eco 240 holen. 

Beim Luftheber arbeite ich nach dem gleichen Prinzip:

  

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## teichern (17. Jan. 2019)

Mushi schrieb:


> Ja,wie gesagt, je weniger Umdrehrung desto effizienter. Wenn jemand 50.000 l/h bewegen will, wird er sich wohl trotzdem keine vier Blue Eco 240 holen.



Stimmt ! Allerdings bei zwei Blue Eco 240 mit 2x50W und 25.000l ist das nicht ganz verkehrt. Ich hoffe noch Werte für die Vario in ähnlichem Betrieb zu finden.


----------



## Lion (17. Jan. 2019)

wie sieht es mit dem Geräusche-Pegel aus ?
wie sieht es mit der Lebensdauer aus ?


----------



## Alfii147 (17. Jan. 2019)

Hallo,

bei mir z.B. ist eine Blue Eco 320 installiert, welche aber aktuell nicht läuft.
Lautstärke ist immer subjektiv! Besonders laut, bzw. wirklich wahrnehmbar ist sie bei mir nicht.

Nimmt sich zu meiner großen Wiremesh nicht viel, klar hört man die trocken aufgestellten Pumpen, wenn man davor ist ..
Bei der Wiremesh z.B. das große Lüfterrad, wenn ich in der Kammer bin.

Wenn der Filterdeckel zu ist, hört man gar nichts.
Wobei ich gerne ein kleines Geräusch habe, so weiß ich wenigstens das alles läuft 

'Und bei Hans spielt es eh keine Rolle, da seine Pumpen nicht trocken aufgestellt werden, sondern sich unten am Teich befinden.



Teich4You schrieb:


> Gerade bei den DM Pumpen sind 2 Jahre schon eine lange Lebenszeit.
> Kenne persönlich niemanden der eine hat, die älter ist.



Ich kenne jemanden, nämlich mich. 

Meine Erfahrung zur Aquaforte DM (Vario):

Diese habe ich auch Hans schon privat mitgeteilt, wirklich solide Pumpen die auch größeren Schmutz oder kleine Steinchen bei mir gefördert hatten.
Hatte auch nie einen Ausfall, bis auf einen kleinen Zwischenfall.

Die Pumpen wurden blöderweise vom Strom getrennt. Nach dem wieder anschließen, lief alles andere an, leider die Pumpe nicht.
Hat ihr irgendwie nicht gepasst.. Musste wieder ausgesteckt werden, gewartet werden. Dann lief die aber auch wieder ..!

DM 10 000 lief hier 4 Jahre, habe ich anschließend teilweise zum Wasserwechseln oder Pool leer pumpen genutzt.
Irgendwann im Sommer, hat dann Maxi (Zwergwidder) beschlossen, das Kabel durchzubeißen.. und den Rest etwas anzuknabbern ..
Ende von der Geschichte, Pumpe wanderte in die schwarze Tonne.

DM Vario 20 000 und 30 000 liegen hier rum.
20 000er läuft seit 2 Jahren und das durchgängig auf 100 % - keine Probleme..

Auch diese musste nicht nur sauberes Wasser, sondern teilweise auch verschmutztes Wasser vom Boden, sowie Algen und kleinere Steinchen in den Vlieser pumpen.
Was die Pumpe zufriedenstellen gemacht hat.

Wenn ich nun vergleiche, mit meiner Wiremesh, die bei mir gute 30 000 Liter mit 80 Watt pumpt und eine 20 000er mit 187 Watt, teilweise auch etwas mehr ..
Natürlich kosten solche Pumpen, gut das 5-fache aber die pumpen auch die reale Menge und keine Scheinwerte.

mit flossigen Grüßen - Fabian


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (18. Jan. 2019)

Warum hältst du an diesen 2 Pumpen fest?
Was ist mit der Oase Titanium?
Die geht vom Verbrauch noch weiter runter.


----------



## Alfii147 (18. Jan. 2019)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Warum hältst du an diesen 2 Pumpen fest?
> Was ist mit der Oase Titanium?
> Die geht vom Verbrauch noch weiter runter.



Das ist schon richtig, was du sagst ..
Natürlich wäre er, mit solch einer Pumpe (Oase) natürlich noch besser bedient!
Die Speerspitze bilden dann die Flowfriend und Wiremesh Pumpen ..

Wobei die beiden letzteren bei Hans gar keinen Sinn machen würden, noch können sie getaucht stehen! 

Eine Oase Titanium möchte gereinigtes und sauberes Wasser befördern und nicht auf dem Teichgrund stehen und Schmutz, Algen und Blätter transportieren.
Somit ist eine solche Pumpe raus. Es gäbe ja auch noch die Flowfriend Junior, mit bis zu 40 000 Liter. Wäre auch eine tolle Alternative für Hans, ABER bei ihm nicht einsetzbar. 

Hier kommt dann schon eher, bzw. eigentlich nur die Blue Eco in Frage, welche mit Vorfilter oder passendem Schmutzkorb betrieben wird, in Frage...
Das wäre somit noch eine der hochwertigeren, welche auch "realere" Werte liefern & nicht gleich den Geldbeutel sprengen mit über 1000 € oder mehr (Wiremesh - FF).
Zu einem guten Kurs, kann man gleich 2x 320er BE im Teich aufstellen.


----------



## teichern (18. Jan. 2019)

Es ist genau wie Fabian sagt! Während es für Schwerkraft eine große Auswahl an hocheffizienten Pumpen gibt, sieht es bei gepumpten Systemen sehr mager aus. Die Blue Eco ist hier die einzige Ausnahme, vielleicht noch die Genesis Evo Blue Stream, zu deutlich höheren Preisen.

Somit bleibt nur noch die Blue Eco und obwohl sie offensichtlich auch nicht explizit für die Aufstellung im „Schmutzwasser" konzipiert wurde, sind mir zumindest viele Fälle bekannt, in denen das seit Jahren gut funktioniert, immer unter der Voraussetzung einen geeigneten Vorfilter/ Ansaugkorb zu benutzen. Wenn man mit zwei 240er Blue Eco und 100W dauerhaft 25.000l bewegen kann (die Realität liegt sicher etwas darunter) machen sich die höheren Anschaffungskosten schnell bezahlt, mal abgesehen von der komfortablen Steuerung und Programmierung.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (18. Jan. 2019)

Achso, ich habe nirgends gelesen das sie im Teich stehen sollen.
Mein Fehler. 
Dann sind die genannten Pumpen von mir natürlich raus.
Und die letztere Option wäre dann die Genesis Pumpe.
Wobei ich denke das dort nur der Preis gerechtfertigt ist mit der Bauweise aber nicht dem Stromverbrauch.


----------



## ThorstenC (18. Jan. 2019)

Konsequent wäre auch hier wieder der Umbau auf etwas, wo die Pumpen im Klarwasser hinter dem Filter sitzen...und maximal 15cm Förderhöhe bewältigen müssen....weniger Pumpenverschleiß und -ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit....weniger Energieverbrauch...mehr Pumpenauswahldiskussionsstoff.

Für Übergangslösungen im Teich....würde ich keine "teure" MotorPumpe(n) kaufen...


----------



## teichern (18. Jan. 2019)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Konsequent wäre auch hier wieder der Umbau auf etwas, wo die Pumpen im Klarwasser hinter dem Filter sitzen...und maximal 15cm Förderhöhe bewältigen müssen....weniger Pumpenverschleiß und -ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit....weniger Energieverbrauch...mehr Pumpenauswahldiskussionsstoff.
> 
> Für Übergangslösungen im Teich....würde ich keine "teure" MotorPumpe(n) kaufen...



Natürlich wäre das die beste Lösung in Bezug auf den Stromverbrauch, aber für alle bei denen ein Umbau nicht möglich ist (aus welchen Gründen auch immer), ist ein solches Setup eine echte Alternative. 25000l/h mit 100W sind doch ordentlich! Teuer sind die Blue Ecos im Vergleich zu Marken Pumpen wie Oase auch nicht wirklich, aber die verbauchen leicht das Doppelte.

Zumindest bin ich froh eine für gepumpte Systeme "verbrauchsgünstige" Alternative gefunden zu haben. Wie das letztendlich im Altag aussieht werden wir sicher noch diskutieren


----------



## teichern (18. Jan. 2019)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Achso, ich habe nirgends gelesen das sie im Teich stehen sollen.
> Mein Fehler.
> Dann sind die genannten Pumpen von mir natürlich raus.
> Und die letztere Option wäre dann die Genesis Pumpe.
> Wobei ich denke das dort nur der Preis gerechtfertigt ist mit der Bauweise aber nicht dem Stromverbrauch.



Sehe ich auch so! Ich konnte zwar keine Erfahrungswerte zur Evo Blue Stream finden, aber das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis spricht mich gar nicht an. Mag sein das die trockenen da besser sind.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (18. Jan. 2019)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das man dem Mehrpreis wieder durch Energieeinsparungen im Betrieb herausholt.
Die Blue Eco müsste dann mindestens 4 Jahre länger halten als eine NoName Pumpe.
Evtl. hat ja jemand mal Lust so ein Experiment zu machen.
Interesse hätte ich am Ergebnis 

Ich bleibe bei meinem NoName Pumpen mit 5W/1000l die halten schon seit 3 Jahren im Schmutzwasser.

PS: Interessantes Thema für alle die eine Pumpe am laufen haben.


----------



## Lion (18. Jan. 2019)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bei mir z.B. ist eine Blue Eco 320 installiert, welche aber aktuell nicht läuft.
> Lautstärke ist immer subjektiv! Besonders laut, bzw. wirklich wahrnehmbar ist sie bei mir nicht.
> ...



Fabian und die Anderen,
Lautstärke ist für mich wichtig um zu wissen, in wieweit werden unsere Fische diesem Geräuschpegel
ausgesetzt, denn laut meinem Wissen haben die Tiere ein viel besseres Gehör als wir Menschen !

VG. Léon


----------



## teichern (18. Jan. 2019)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das man dem Mehrpreis wieder durch Energieeinsparungen im Betrieb herausholt.
> Die Blue Eco müsste dann mindestens 4 Jahre länger halten als eine NoName Pumpe.
> Evtl. hat ja jemand mal Lust so ein Experiment zu machen.
> Interesse hätte ich am Ergebnis
> ...



Welche Pumpen hast Du im Einsatz? 50W für 10.000 l/h sind ja schon extrem gut?

Wir können ja davon ausgehen, dass die Strompreise in den nächsten Jahren weiter steigen werden, das sollte man natürlich auch berücksichtigen. Im Moment liegt der Verbrauchspreis wohl um € 0,25/kwh zzgl. Grundpreis, also spart man bei Dauerbetrieb ca. €220 pro 100W. Sind natürlich alles ein wenig "Milchmädchen-Rechnungen", je nach Vergleich, aber ich würe das Experiment mal wagen.

Wie gesagt für alle die auf Marken Pumpen a la Oase stehen ist es eine wirkliche Alternative, alle anderen müssen auf eine lange Nutzung hoffen. Wobei ich keinen Grund sehe, warum die Pumpe nicht lange halten sollte. Immerhin kann man sie auch reparieren lassen.


----------



## samorai (18. Jan. 2019)

Bei mir sind es 2 Pumpen( gepumptes System) eine 8000 l/h Oase zu 3/4 für den Stand-Skimmer verantwortlich und ne 12000l/h no Name.
Bin ich bei ca 200 Watt, mehr verbraucht ein Kühlschrank auch nicht.
Dazu kommen noch UVC= 55W + Luftpumpen ca 50W.
Gesamt-Verbrauch 300W.
Ist ein alter Kühlschrank.


----------



## teichinteressent (18. Jan. 2019)

> Bin ich bei ca 200 Watt, mehr verbraucht ein Kühlschrank auch nicht.


Der Kühlschrank hat aber nur eine Einschaltdauer von ungefähr 50%.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (18. Jan. 2019)

Meine beiden Pumpen haben jeweils 9200l/h bei 68Watt, zusammen ca 150W dann noch 75W UVC die aber 2 max 3 Wochen im Jahr läuft.
Belüftung habe ich keine das macht der Filter.
Die Spüllpumpe hat 300W und der Lüfter 35W, die läuft aber nur alle 2 Tage für ca 3min.

Eine Heizung für Frühjahr und Herbst ist in Planung.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (19. Jan. 2019)

teichern schrieb:


> Wie gesagt für alle die auf Marken Pumpen a la Oase stehen ist es eine wirkliche Alternative, alle anderen müssen auf eine lange Nutzung hoffen. Wobei ich keinen Grund sehe, warum die Pumpe nicht lange halten sollte. Immerhin kann man sie auch reparieren lassen.


Das hat nichts mit Marke zu tun.
Ich habe die DM Vario 30000 im Einsatz auf voller Last in der Saison und die zieht ganze 400W/Std und die Oase Titanium 30000 macht 180W/Std das sind 220W/Std weniger wo ich ne Menge Geld spare.


----------



## teichern (19. Jan. 2019)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit Marke zu tun.
> Ich habe die DM Vario 30000 im Einsatz auf voller Last in der Saison und die zieht ganze 400W/Std und die Oase Titanium 30000 macht 180W/Std das sind 220W/Std weniger wo ich ne Menge Geld spare.



Sorry, ich hätte mich genauer ausdrücken sollen! Gemeint waren natürlich alle Oase Pumpen für Aufstellung im Teich ohne Titanium und Dry.

Wenn ich allerdings die Werte von zwei Blue Eco (100W bei 25.000 l/h, bzw. 200W bei ca. 30.000 l/h) mit der Titanium vergleiche, ist das für ein "gepumptes" System gar nicht schlecht. Man müßte natürlich die netto Werte der Titanium kennen. Im Vergleich zur DM Vario sind es dann bereits fast 300W weniger (also locker 600€ im Jahr eingespart, bei 365/24), da macht die Anschaffung von Blue Ecos ja Spaß.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (19. Jan. 2019)

Die Oase Titanium  muss aber im klar Wasser stehen.


----------



## Alfii147 (19. Jan. 2019)

teichern schrieb:


> Wenn ich allerdings die Werte von zwei Blue Eco (100W bei 25.000 l/h, bzw. 200W bei ca. 30.000 l/h) mit der Titanium vergleiche, ist das für ein "gepumptes" System gar nicht schlecht. Man müßte natürlich die netto Werte der Titanium kennen. Im Vergleich zur DM Vario sind es dann bereits fast 300W weniger (also locker 600€ im Jahr eingespart, bei 365/24), da macht die Anschaffung von Blue Ecos ja Spaß.



Naja! Erstmal müssen wir wirklich abwarten, was sich die 2x BE 320 wirklich bei dir an Strom genehmigen, wenn Sie unten am Teichboden liegen .. 
Bin schon gespannt drauf! Wäre halt toll, wenn wir bei Dir zwischen 15 - 20 000 Liter landen könnten beim großen CCV.
Denke auch das dies ohne Probleme mit um die 120-140 Watt machbar sind. Das 100 Watt reichen werden, bezweifel ich etwas, aber auch nicht schlimm wenn wir z.B. eine DM Vario 20 000 als vergleich nehmen. Die Vario muss aufgedreht werden auf 190 Watt, welche niemals alleine, annähernd an die 15 000 Liter Marke rankommt.
Somit muss eine zweite her! Hier beide auf 80 % gedrosselt mit kürzesten wegen und 50er Schlauch aus dem Teich -> 150 x = 300 Watt.
Denke dann sollte man die 15 000er Marke knacken. Hier sind wir dann bei 300 Watt und 400 €

Natürlich geht es dann noch weiter und besser:
2x Blue Eco 320 ~ 1350 € Dann nehmen wir deinen Test oben mit 100 Watt und 25 000 Liter.

Gegen Pumpe aus dem Forum (Lothar Gehlhaar).
Oase Titanium kostet ~ 1450 € und braucht gut verrohrt nur 75 Watt bei 25 000 Liter
100 € teurer und 25 Watt gespart. 

Dann kommt die große: FF und Wiremesh.
Wiremesh braucht bei 30 000 Liter nur 80 Watt - Pumpe kostet 1500 €
Hier nehme ich mich als Vergleich!

2x 20 000er DM Vario 190 Watt x 2 = 380 Watt somit schon 300 Watt pro Stunde mehr..
Kommen ich mit diesen Pumpen jemals auf 30 000 Liter ? NEIN  
Also noch eine dazu .. nehmen wir eine 30 000er oder reicht doch noch eine 20000er ?

Also noch eine 20 000er diesmal aber runtergeregelt auf 50-60 % somit 90-100 Watt..
(kann mich leider nicht mehr erinnern, was meine 20000er bei 50 % genommen hat). 

*Also sind wir bei 480 Watt. Dann sollten wirklich echte 30 000 Liter anstehen ..
600 € an Pumpen verballert dazu über 450 Watt (Beispiel). 
Filterkammer ist rappel voll .. 

Vergleich: Wiremesh HFP 75
1495 € ich habe glaube ich 1370 € bezahlt (Rabatt) 
In der Filterkammer ist mehr Platz - bessere Pumpe - Qualität sehr hoch - kann jederzeit von Wiremesh repariert werden. 
30 000 Liter, super verrohrt ohne Höhe usw -> 80 Watt 
*
Die Wiremesh kostet mich 800-900 € mehr - Ersparnis an die 400 Watt pro Stunde 

Da habe ich damals gar nicht wirklich überlegen brauchen.
Habe mir dazu, ja auch sehr lange Gedanken gemacht. 

Auch war ich zuerst bei 2x 30 000er Ooase oder 2x Blue Eco 320
Bei Oase hat man komische Sachen gehört mit der Garantie .. blabla somit raus.

Flowfriend zu teuer im Gegensatz zu Wiremesh und Co. 
FF nimmt sich locker 2200 €.

Wiremesh wurde hoch gelobt auch von sehr professionellen Koihaltern, also für diese Entschieden.
Und ich bin nicht entäuscht worden.. 

Ich hoffe ich habe jetzt nicht einen zu großen Quatsch geschrieben..


----------



## Teichfreund77 (20. Jan. 2019)

Die Wiremesh kann/darf dann im Schmutzwasser stehen?
Du hattest mal geschrieben das dein 1 Teich ein gepumptes System war.

Schönen Sonntag


----------



## teichern (20. Jan. 2019)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Die Wiremesh kann/darf dann im Schmutzwasser stehen?
> Du hattest mal geschrieben das dein 1 Teich ein gepumptes System war.
> 
> Schönen Sonntag



Man kann sie wohl auch "nass" aufstellen:

_"Eine Teichpumpe übernimmt wichtige Funktionen in Ihrem Koi- oder Schwimmteich. Die Pumpe befördert entweder das schmutzige Teichwasser zum Teichfilter (nass aufgestellt) oder Sie fördert das bereits gereinigte Teichwasser zurück zu Ihrem Teich (trocken aufgestellt)."
_
https://highfil.de/highfil-teichpumpe/

Sollte das vielleicht auch eine Alternative für die Aufstellung im Teich sein? Gelesen habe ich davon noch nichts?


----------



## Mushi (20. Jan. 2019)

"Unsere Pumpe wird in der Regel auf der Reinwasserseite eingebaut und „trocken“ betrieben (Schwerkraftbetrieb)"


----------



## Lion (20. Jan. 2019)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Meine beiden Pumpen haben jeweils 9200l/h bei 68Watt, zusammen ca 150W .



hallo Teichfreund77,
oben im Beitrag gibst Du einen Verbrauch von 5 Watt für 1000 ltr. an. (50 Watt für 10000 ltr)

Jetzt einige Beiträge weiter ist der Verbrauch lt. deinen Angaben aber wesentlich höher, 
7,39 Watt für 1000 ltr. (74 Watt für 10000 ltr.)

So kann man sich selber eine Freude machen oder ? und die anderen werden in die Irre geführt.


----------



## Lion (20. Jan. 2019)

Verbrauch lt. Hersteller

DM Vario 10000. Verbrauch  15-85 Watt - 9000 ltr/h. 
DM Vario 20000. Verbrauch 34-188 Watt - 20000 ltr/h
DM Vario 30000. Verbrauch 45-385 Watt - 29000 ltr/h

Somit würde dann lt. Hersteller-Angaben bei voller Leistung die 30000er aus meiner Sicht schlecht abschneiden oder ?
und ich würde diese dann auch nicht mehr als Öko-Pumpe bezeichnen.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (20. Jan. 2019)

Bei dem ersten Post waren es ca. Angaben wie bei allen anderen Usern auch.
Deshalb habe ich ja später die Pumpen Daten hier gepostet.
25W kommt es bei unseren Hobby wirklich nicht an.
Wenn man aber so wie Fabian schreibt bis zu 400W einsparen kann,dann macht es Sinn sich darüber zu unterhalten.


----------



## lollo (20. Jan. 2019)

teichern schrieb:


> Sollte das vielleicht auch eine Alternative für die Aufstellung im Teich sein? Gelesen habe ich davon noch nichts?


Mahlzeit,
wirst du auch nicht finden. Wenn du in deinem Link mal die Anleitung öffnest, wirst du dann feststellen, wie Mushi schon zitierte,
- die Pumpe ist unterhalb des Wasserspiegels trocken aufzustellen, Schutzart nur IP 55,
- nicht Frostsicher, ist bei Frostgefahr auszubauen,
bei einer Pumpe in dieser Preisklasse erwarte ich wenigsten ein VDE oder GS Zeichen, welches sie aber auch nicht hat.


----------



## teichern (20. Jan. 2019)

lollo schrieb:


> - die Pumpe ist unterhalb des Wasserspiegels trocken aufzustellen, Schutzart nur IP 55,



Ich hatte mir das auch gedacht, alleine von den Bildern, aber warum schreiben sie dann:



teichern schrieb:


> "Eine Teichpumpe übernimmt wichtige Funktionen in Ihrem Koi- oder Schwimmteich. Die Pumpe befördert entweder das schmutzige Teichwasser zum Teichfilter (nass aufgestellt) oder Sie fördert das bereits gereinigte Teichwasser zurück zu Ihrem Teich (trocken aufgestellt)."


----------



## lollo (20. Jan. 2019)

da meinen die* eine Teichpumpe* mit, nicht ihre eigene.


----------



## Alfii147 (20. Jan. 2019)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Die Wiremesh kann/darf dann im Schmutzwasser stehen?
> Du hattest mal geschrieben das dein 1 Teich ein gepumptes System war.
> 
> Schönen Sonntag



Nein die Wiremesh ist rein für eine Trockenaufstellung geeignet.

Richtig! Der erste Hochteich war ein rein gepumptes System.
Auch der Hauptgrund zum Umbau 2018.

Nachtrag: Im Beitrag #17 habe ich schon geschrieben, das die Wiremesh nur trocken aufstellbar ist.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (22. Jan. 2019)

Es heißt ka das die Oase Titanium nur Klarwasser führen sollte.
Nun habe ich heute einen Blog von MK gesehen wo 3 Oase Titanium seit 3 Jahren ohne Probleme als Gepumptes System in Betrieb sind.
Vielleicht sollte man sich dies doch nochmal überlegen mit der Titanium.




_View: https://youtu.be/J_rvifPuv-I_


----------



## Teich4You (22. Jan. 2019)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Es heißt ka das die Oase Titanium nur Klarwasser führen sollte.
> Nun habe ich heute einen Blog von MK gesehen wo 3 Oase Titanium seit 3 Jahren ohne Probleme als Gepumptes System in Betrieb sind.
> Vielleicht sollte man sich dies doch nochmal überlegen mit der Titanium.
> 
> ...


Mach dir bewusst das solche Pumpen auch 10-15 Jahre halten müssen bevor sich das über den Stromverbrauch rechnet.
Bzw. dann fängt es erst an sich zu rechnen!!! Also müssen die noch länger halten.
So lange sind die aber nicht mal auf dem Markt.
Da kann ich mir alles schön rechnen, aber das die das so lange überleben garantiert mir niemand bzw. gibt es keine Beispiele dafür.


----------



## Alfii147 (22. Jan. 2019)

Die Oase, würde ich nicht unbedingt direkt im Teich versenken, dann schon eher in eine Pumpenkammer, wobei das bei mir auch nicht in Frage kämen würde.
Oase spinnt da auch etwas rum, bezüglich dem Laufrad usw. Gab es einen Thread darüber, ist aber schon einige Zeit her..

Denke nicht, das so ein Gebrauch, die Langlebigkeit so einer Pumpe fördert.
Hauptarbeit liegt bei diesen Pumpen, nach dem Filter, zurück in den Teich pumpen.

Wäre mir dann auch zu riskant, bei solch einer teuren Pumpe, das muss finde ich nicht sein.
Klar geht es vermutlich gut, sieht man ja bei manch anderen. Jedoch wette ich, wenn ich das machen würde, meine geht natürlich dann Hops 


Ich habe damals alles durchgerechnet, bezüglich der Wiremesh oder einer anderen TOP Pumpe im Vergleich zu den billig Dingern.
Siehe Rechenbeispiel eine Seite zuvor. Meine Wiremesh habe ich in 1 - 1 1/2 Jahren wieder heraußen bei 400 Watt täglich für die 2-3 Pumpen (DM Vario) die ich sonst eventuell benutzt hätte.  Wären monatlich 268 KW alleine für die Pumpen und 72 €  Hochrechnen kann jeder selbst ..

Ich habe monatlich bisher 220 € an Strom gezahlt inkl. Nachzahlung von 1300 € dieses Jahr.
Somit wäre ab 2019 aufgestiegen auf knapp 250 € im Monat.

Habe dies dann telefonisch geklärt, das sich dies nun ändert! 
Abschlag wurde dann nach Verhandlungen auf 210 € gesenkt! 

Brauche aktuell nicht mal 200 Watt am Teich, wenn überhaupt!
Außer es springt mein SK hinzu, was natürlich mit 350 Watt auch ein Stromfresser ist 
Meine 3 KW Heizung entfällt, was wohl am meisten ausmacht.

Möchte gerne, in den nächsten 2 Jahren, wieder nach unten kommen!
Deswegen wurde alles auf effizienz getrimmt.


----------



## Teich4You (22. Jan. 2019)

Alfi, du hast einen Rechenfehler.
Du berücksichtigst nur deine aktuelle Filterkette/Teich.
Die hast du so gebaut, das die teure Pumpe toll rein passt.
Hättest du anders gebaut, könntest du andere Pumpen nehmen anstatt 2-3 Vario.


----------



## Alfii147 (22. Jan. 2019)

Die Rechnung ist schon korrekt, hier wurde die einzige - günstige und noch vernünftig regelbare Pumpe verwendet.  Was anderes (wie z.B. Rohrpumpen ..) wäre nie in Frage gekommen! Und bei diesen wäre der Aufbau gleich, wie bei der Wiremesh - Flowfriend oder z.B. Titanium..

So! Und nun nenne mir die zur Verfügung stehenden Pumpen, welche ich verwenden könnte..?
Somit stimmt meine oben aufgeführte Rechnung, zumindest bei meinen Anforderungen die ich an eine solche Pumpe stelle. Die Pumpe, muss vernünftig regelbar sein bzw. gut einstellbar. Dazu kommt, natürlich für mich der Pluspunkt der Trockenaufstellung damit man sofort an die Pumpen kommt.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (23. Jan. 2019)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Oase spinnt da auch etwas rum, bezüglich dem Laufrad usw. Gab es einen Thread darüber, ist aber schon einige Zeit her..


Nun redet mir doch nicht die Oase schlecht. 
Für diesen Teich passt sie vielleicht nicht aber dennoch bei mir ideal.


----------



## Alfii147 (23. Jan. 2019)

Von dir spricht doch gar keiner .. 
Dir habe ich sie ja empfohlen! Entweder 2x 30er oder die große 50er Titanium.
(Bevorzugt 2x 30er)

Bei dir liegt sie ja in der Klarwasserkammer


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (23. Jan. 2019)

@Alfii147 Naja ich Rede davon das die Pumpe ab und an Spinnt....


----------



## Alfii147 (23. Jan. 2019)

Nein, damit ist die Firma Oase gemeint.
Die spinnt bei bestimmten Sachen bezüglich Garantie etwas rum .. (Laufrad - Verbrauchsgegenstand)


----------

